# Tb-500, Healing injuries?



## Illtemper (Aug 29, 2012)

I remember reading on different forums about tb-500 and how people were gonna use it for healing nagging pains. Now they started the threads but never finished them. Does anyone have any real life experience with this and if it actually does helps heal injuries???

I have some shoulder issues that id like to Get worked out once and for all! 
 Help me out SI!


----------



## DF (Aug 29, 2012)

Sorry Ill.  I dont have any experience with Tb500.  Hopefully someone here knows something about it.  That is a peptide ?


----------



## robot lord (Aug 29, 2012)

Brother I'm going to say what was told to me by Zeek about peptides. " Peptides are like your granpa's rusty shotgun and GH is like a rocket launcher in comparrison". I have used peptides in the past with moderate but noticeable benefits. By no means am I calling bullshit. I have read logs from trusted veterans singing their praises and that inspired me to try them. They are easily accessible and domestic. However I stuck around and gained the trust of a few dudes and have access to top notch GH. For the price and potentcy of this GH I would only consider using peps on off days or when I finish a stout GH run. As for injury healing check out ZEEK and his posts/threads. He is healing an injury/surgery as we speak with GH and in record time I might add.He has been using GH since like the 90s and is a wealth of knowledge.


----------



## gymrat827 (Aug 29, 2012)

peptides do work despite what Zeek says about them.  check out the GHRP 2 serum test thread i post in the GHRP/GHRH section.  

TB is used by hardcore front loading.  like almost a vial ED, for a wk.  than bring it down a lot and run for 8-14wks.  i know TB is a healer among other things but just a ghrp/ghrh stack would bring similar benefits.  


if you had the time to pin ghrp 2/cjc 6x ED it will be just as good as GH.  up to 3-4IU.  but who the fuck is going to sit home all day and pin pep's every 3 hrs????  


I dont buy from our sponsor.  I goto a much cheaper spot, I can take a shit ton of peptides for 200 a month.  (cost of 1 kit)


----------



## Lulu66 (Aug 30, 2012)

Never tried, but like said above, theres better bennefits to be had from gh.


----------



## robot lord (Aug 30, 2012)

Gymrat I totally agree with 100% of what u said. Between GHRP2/MOD GRF, IGF-1 LR3 and some FRAG(not all at once) I was a pin cushion. Not to mention TRT and a cycle or two. I like simple and peps require timing throughout the day. Before training after training, can't eat carbs for x time after pin , have to space out pins over day and so on. Currently running cyp,mast,var,adex,hcg and GH. That's enouph to keep track of as it is. I just feel like(with my limited experience) GH does the job of several peps in just one 5iu pin. I was also concerned being over 40 of how much output my pituitary was capable of. Mother and grandmother both had tumors on pituitary that required radiation and surgery to remove. Do I still have a massive store of GH waiting to be tapped? Also wifey can use my GH as apposed to getting her seperate peps(with DAC) to match a womens all day tricle of GH. She hits the same vial of rips as me but just uses 1iu. Gh is an all around workhorse. I am still very new at all this and an expert by no means. So like I stated earlier I like and need simple. Oh and I don't think Zeek thinks peps don't work but rather he is skeptical. So I hope I am not putting words in his mouth. With rips around I just don't see the need for peps unless you are trying to restore your own natural secretion on off days or after a run. You are a veteran, very knowledgeable and more advanced then I will probably ever be. You have my respect and I agree peps do net results and are affordable on sites that offer sales and or package deals on combos etc. Thanks for your contribution and please understand I am only explaining why I personally prefer GH.


----------



## Illtemper (Aug 30, 2012)

I cant seem to make the right connections to get my hands on rips......... I went through pinn about a month ago, they never came so i hit up jb to find out what was going on. He told me to talk to zeek, I did on the chat when I seen him and sent a pm and all I got was he wasn't involved... Back to pinn, they said they will try to talk to whoever and after a week or so I was told they are not getting an answer and its not gonna happen till pinn works out a deal with rips themselves which could be a month or so away.....    I don't fucking get it but whatever.. 

So that's why I figured Id try peptides, I need to try to heal this tendonitis or whatever is the issue so I can get back to lifting normal..........  Believe me I want gh, from what zeek and eveyone was telling me, it would be the best way to go.........


----------



## gymrat827 (Aug 30, 2012)

gh is the best way to go.  but if you willing to pin 2 peptides 4x ED you will get similar results as long as the dose of gh isnt too high.  But your pinning 8 times ED rather than once.  So i also think pins should get taken into the budget.  I almost use a 10 pack a day......

there is no question rips would be best, but due to the cost and availability i think more guys here would be pleased with the results of ghrp 2/ipam & cjc/mod grf


----------

